# Scum on top of the water



## Amiga276 (Sep 18, 2005)

Does anyone recognize what this scum ion top of my water could be from? Any insite would be helpful. I have been skimming the scum off the top of the water and then it comes back after a day.

Tank specs:

60 gal
250 MH bulb
Fluorite Black
Ferts: IE
CO2: Pressurized
Ehiem 2215
PH 6.8


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Any bubble nest builders in the tank? Bettas, Gourami, Paradise fish? Certain catfish?


----------



## Amiga276 (Sep 18, 2005)

No fish yet. I'm letting my tank mature before I add the wildlife.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

That does not look like the normal surface scum, but like bubbles being caused by a piece of equipment.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Sometimes it does form bubbles when the scum is thick enough, it's probably protein and lipid build-up. Aerating nightly with an airstone will help get rid of it.


----------



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

For a while there i got a scum so thick it literally was like clouds blocking some of the light. I freaked out, and turned here. I agree that an airstone helps. I also found that a few water changes helps too.


----------



## HTN86 (Nov 2, 2007)

I had the same problem when I started my 2.5g the other day. It's slimy to the touch and pretty hard to remove from the tank because they keep coming back. I've tried skimming it out several times and it looks a bit better now. It might just be protein/oil forming from newly used substrates. That's just my guess, but I know it's not harmful to your fish.


----------



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

I've heard from some of the senior members here that you can take paper towels or newspaper and just let it rest on teh surface for a second and carefully peel it off, should take alot of the film with it.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Amazon_Replica said:


> I've heard from some of the senior members here that you can take paper towels or newspaper and just let it rest on teh surface for a second and carefully peel it off, should take alot of the film with it.


It works, but only temporarily. The best solution to surface scum is something the breaks the surface tension of the scum like bubbles from airstone, a surface extractor, lily-pipe outflow, etc.


----------

